# It's Snowing!



## MrWhoopee (May 8, 2022)

It's May already, California should be heating up and drying out! So far, there have only been a couple of days when I didn't have to keep the fire going 'round the clock. I've used more firewood this year than in any of the preceeding 15. I had hoped that increasing ocean temps might result in more rainfall for us, but we're still well behind the averages and somewhere between extreme and exceptional drought. If we're lucky, maybe it will continue like this, keeping the fire danger low. The farmers won't be happy, but when are they?


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 8, 2022)

We would all like a slow fire season. Last time I was in Burney was for a couple weeks working  on the Fountain fire. Lots of rice acreage not being planted because of the lack of water. What my crop advisor told me was only about two thousand acres out of twenty thousand in the Sutter Basin were being planted.


----------



## Just for fun (May 8, 2022)

Keeping my fingers crossed for more rain.   It's still cool up north but not much rain.  I'm ok with the cool weather though.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 8, 2022)

We had a nice soaking rain last night, and getting a little now. Been a better winter, and spring than last year precipitation wise. Supposed to be partly cloudy and no rain for the next two weeks. Hoping for a little less smoke this summer. Mike


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 8, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Hoping for a little less smoke this summer.


I think we all are....
Unless you're talking about the other kind of smoke.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 8, 2022)

No, I'm ok with that kind. Cheers, Mike



MrWhoopee said:


> Unless you're talking about the other kind of smoke.


----------



## woodchucker (May 8, 2022)

Snow is a good way to get water.  Generally the slow melt is better than a heavy rain.  Less chance of mud slides, major run off (that ground has to be real hard).  I hope you get the water you guys need over a few weeks of slow steady rain on and off.  Just enough without causing new issues.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 8, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Snow is a good way to get water.  Generally the slow melt is better than a heavy rain.  Less chance of mud slides, major run off (that ground has to be real hard).  I hope you get the water you guys need over a few weeks of slow steady rain on and off.  Just enough without causing new issues.


This is why the snowpack in the Sierra is so essential. Otherwise it all comes down in the all-too-short wet season. That's what happened in 1862.








						Great Flood of 1862 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I keep telling everyone who will listen that we could permanently solve California's water problems by damming the Carquinez Strait.


----------



## woodchucker (May 8, 2022)

thanks for the history lesson. I didn't know.


----------



## Flyinfool (May 8, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> It's May already, California should be heating up and drying out! So far, there have only been a couple of days when I didn't have to keep the fire going 'round the clock. I've used more firewood this year than in any of the preceeding 15. I had hoped that increasing ocean temps might result in more rainfall for us, but we're still well behind the averages and somewhere between extreme and exceptional drought. If we're lucky, maybe it will continue like this, keeping the fire danger low. The farmers won't be happy, but when are they?
> 
> View attachment 406444



Lucky you, Back in March I did everything I could think of to coax one more snow storm. I took the snow brush out of the truck, I put away the snow shovels, I summerized and put away the snow blower, and I packed away my winter coats and boots. But it did not help.

Yes I LIKE SNOW!


----------



## sycle1 (May 8, 2022)

Still raining over here where we are in QLD Australia.
We are going on 8 months of wet.
We get a day or two off every now and then, but man it is wet wet wet!
Sick of it!


----------



## vocatexas (May 9, 2022)

I'm glad to hear somebody is getting moisture. We've had only 1 1/2 inches of rain so far this year. Yesterday it was 111 F, today it was 103. It's looking to be a really bad year this year. I'll probably be forced to sell off cattle soon if we don't start getting some rain. We've had less than half the amount of rain we usually get. They say it's the 28th driest year in the last 128 here.


----------



## savarin (May 9, 2022)

I think our forecasters are out thinking their forecasts.
Weve had a fair bit of rain for the last couple of days and the forecasts are usually  pretty accurate.
Todays was 
Cloudy. (it was, no sun anywhere) Very high chance of showers tending to rain at times. (it did, most of the day) The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds easterly 15 to 20 km/h tending southeasterly in the evening.
Sun protection recommended from  9:10 am to  3:00 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 7 [High] .... Eh? Ultra thick clouds all day

Tomorows is
Cloudy. Very high chance of showers. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds easterly 20 to 30 km/h.
Fire Danger -  Low-Moderate
Sun protection recommended from  9:10 am to  3:00 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 7 [High]
Possible rainfall: _40 to 60 mm_      Chance of any rain: _95%  _
Moderate chance of fires? Not a snowballs chance in hell the place is so sodden.

Then from Friday to next monday its partly cloudy and sunny, no rain forecast but strangely now the sun will be shining no UV index warning.


----------



## woodchucker (May 9, 2022)

savarin said:


> I think our forecasters are out thinking their forecasts.
> Weve had a fair bit of rain for the last couple of days and the forecasts are usually  pretty accurate.
> Todays was
> Cloudy. (it was, no sun anywhere) Very high chance of showers tending to rain at times. (it did, most of the day) The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds easterly 15 to 20 km/h tending southeasterly in the evening.
> ...


Well Charles and @sycle1 , that's better than the fire forecast.
As long as you are not having mud slides, and severe flooding it's an improvement.

I don't like rain everyday for months, but I'll take it over fire any day.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 9, 2022)

I suppose we could buy some rain from the Aussies, but by the time it gets here, what with the supply chain issues it will all have evaporated like are retirement savings. Mike


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 10, 2022)

It's been snowing intermittently since Sunday, building up and melting off. Drove down to the valley for groceries today. Almost needed chains to get home.



It's 3:00 pm and 34° F, don't think we'll hit the 42° forecast. Saturday high is forecast 71°.


----------



## Just for fun (May 10, 2022)

At least you're getting some moisture.


----------



## Gnpenning (May 10, 2022)

Being a weatherman is the job. What other job can you be wrong 90% of the time and still have a job getting paid 6 figures,  while people still look to see what you think???


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 10, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> At least you're getting some moisture.


Absolutely, and I'm not complaining. I love the snow, that's why I moved to the mountains. I would be thrilled if it continued like this right through the summer.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 10, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> Being a weatherman is the job. What other job can you be wrong 90% of the time and still have a job getting paid 6 figures,  while people still look to see what you think???


Professional baseball player is right up there. A .333 batting average is a star.


----------



## savarin (May 10, 2022)

Had over a foot of rain yesterday, not a problem so far but then suddenly it flooded out the outdoor kitchen and carport.
A drain pipe leading into a water tank has dislodged and spewed into the carport area for I dont know how long.
Thankfully once replaced the area drained in about an hour.
Its still raining heavily and this is supposed to be our dry season.
We had hardly any rain in our wet season.


----------



## twraska (May 11, 2022)

vocatexas said:


> I'm glad to hear somebody is getting moisture. We've had only 1 1/2 inches of rain so far this year. Yesterday it was 111 F, today it was 103. It's looking to be a really bad year this year. I'll probably be forced to sell off cattle soon if we don't start getting some rain. We've had less than half the amount of rain we usually get. They say it's the 28th driest year in the last 128 here.


Dry here too, don’t have to go very Far East of here to get to normal rainfall.


----------

